# 6 month old Havanese "Fred" must go



## Cindy Lee

Hello everyone. Does anyone know of someone looking for a mail havanese 6 month old puppy? Listens ok, but we simply can not get him house trained. We are in Maryland, 21237.


----------



## Molly120213

Many small breed dogs are not house trained at 6 months. He is still a baby and needs more time.


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi Cindy, I just sent you a private message!


----------



## kpinnock

Please contact Havanese Rescue for help. They'd find a wonderful new home for Fred. You would just have to submit this short form. Please consider it.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/assistance


----------



## Brooklyn

You can also email me under: [email protected]
We are from DC and are looking to add a second Havanese!

We did have housebreaking issues as well but eventually solved them - the forum has been really helpful for us!


----------



## lfung5

Please be careful who you give Fred to! There are bad people who take dogs to use as bait dogs or for laboratory research. I will take Fred and housebreak him for you. I volunteer with Havanese rescue and I can find him the perfect home after I foster him. I can meet you half way if you want. I live near Philadelphia. He will have 3 buddies to learn from. If you want to see what my house and yard look like please PM me. I have a sweet setup for dogs


----------



## lfung5

One more thing. If he's not neutered be careful of who you give him to, they might not have his best interests in mind. Havanese rescue won't adopt him out until he is neutered!


----------



## sandypaws

Cindy Lee said:


> Hello everyone. Does anyone know of someone looking for a mail havanese 6 month old puppy? Listens ok, but we simply can not get him house trained. We are in Maryland, 21237.


I think that Linda sounds like a great choice for your little guy. She is quite experienced in fostering and has had great results with those in her care, as well as her own dogs. Please consider her offer.


----------



## SJ1998

I agree, try lfung. She fosters dogs for HRI and Fred can learn from her dogs. There is nothing wrong with asking for help! Also if you got Fred from a breeder, you may have a contract that you need to honor, so you cannot just give your dog away to someone on a permanent basis.


----------



## Heather's

It sounds like a perfect plan for Fred. It is a very good thing to ask for help.


----------



## FancyNancy

GO TO LINDA!! SHE WILL BE JUST WHAT FRED NEEDS.


----------



## lfung5

Have not heard from the poster. It could be she wants to sell him. I sure hope she does what is best for Fred. 

Thanks for all your support I do love these guys and my life revolves around them!


----------



## lfung5

Well, I sure hope little Fred is in good hands since I've heard nothing.


----------



## sandypaws

lfung5 said:


> Well, I sure hope little Fred is in good hands since I've heard nothing.


I have a feeling, Linda, that may be a bad sign. I certainly hope I'm wrong, however.


----------



## Tom King

I've said this, I don't know how many times, on these forums.

People who expect their puppy to only go outside, and not provide an inside option, are the ones who will have the most accidents on the floor.

I know of very few who have been successful at it, and they only did it after they realized that they could not have any other distraction when the puppy was loose in the house, other than watching the puppy 100% of the time. 

It's another fact that puppies raised in conditions where they just let it fly any kind of way when they are little, will most likely be extremely difficult to impossible to housetrain.

We've had 8 week old puppies loose in the house lately, and they will run from the living room into the back/puppy room to use litter boxes. I wouldn't want it any other way. They have never had an accident on the floor. They didn't start out with that much freedom, but rather it was gradually increased from the time they were three weeks old. 

I would not want a puppy who had no early training, and I would never have enough time to devote to training a little one to only go outside, nor would Pam, and someone is always here.


----------



## lfung5

Great points tom! I couldn't even imaging not giving them in indoor option as wee pups. It didn't confuse my guys at all. They potty outside 100% of the time now. 

Since Fred is being crated because of his leg, I give him a pee pad in his x pen just in case. He hasn't used it but it gives me peace of mind should he get sour stomach.


----------



## lfung5

Great points tom! I couldn't even imaging not giving them in indoor option as wee pups. It didn't confuse my guys at all. They potty outside 100% of the time now. 

Since Fred is being crated because of his leg, I give him a pee pad in his x pen just in case. He hasn't used it but it gives me peace of mind should he get sour stomach.


----------



## Naturelover

Tom King said:


> I've said this, I don't know how many times, on these forums.
> 
> People who expect their puppy to only go outside, and not provide an inside option, are the ones who will have the most accidents on the floor.
> 
> I know of very few who have been successful at it, and they only did it after they realized that they could not have any other distraction when the puppy was loose in the house, other than watching the puppy 100% of the time.
> 
> It's another fact that puppies raised in conditions where they just let it fly any kind of way when they are little, will most likely be extremely difficult to impossible to housetrain.
> 
> We've had 8 week old puppies loose in the house lately, and they will run from the living room into the back/puppy room to use litter boxes. I wouldn't want it any other way. They have never had an accident on the floor. They didn't start out with that much freedom, but rather it was gradually increased from the time they were three weeks old.
> 
> I would not want a puppy who had no early training, and I would never have enough time to devote to training a little one to only go outside, nor would Pam, and someone is always here.


Aside from a few strange occurrences, housetraining Archer has been great, and I believe his breeder has a similar set-up to what you do, that they use a litter tray right from the get-go.

I started with the rascal dog and pee pad indoors in the ex-pen, before he could go out (waiting on vaccinations). Learned quickly to take away my small floor rugs as those confused him.

Then started taking him out as much as possible (e.g. after crating for a couple hours, pick up in arms and go down the apartment elevator to outside, then place pup on ground), but still using the litter tray in between. Then I moved the litter tray to our patio. Now when he has to go, he asks to be let out to the patio. He will hold it and likes to go for walks too, but I know that we have this option here for him. It works great. First thing in the morning and last thing at night I don't want to be out in our neighbourhood, it is sketchy and rainy! So out he goes to the tray to wait for his walk a little bit later when I have had some coffee. 

Anyway it is a good system and the tray specifically is good because the grate has a unique texture which is less likely to be confused. If I really need to get him to go, and he is being picky about the outdoor tray because of the rain, I will place a small square of newspaper on the tray and then he does it. Weird but it works. Now he is graduating out of that too.

Anyway I guess there is no such thing as TMI on this forum, but I did want to take a moment to agree with Tom!


----------



## Floradora

My dog is 13 months old, I never had a dog before. She is a wonderful dog, and we got her from what I am pretty sure is a responsible breeder( parents had all health testing and results were available online), most of the other things to look for were there. However, I never was able to get her to use an indoor potty system. I think this may be because she was raised using non-disposable pee pads. Can't get her to use poochie bells. I think she is smart enough, just doesn't like the bells. She has not had an accident in the house for at least 7 or 8 months, so I have nothing to complain about except I have to take her out. We do not have a fenced yard and I think the only safe option is to take her outside on leash. I guess I am trying to say that most likely the way a puppy is trained by the breeder is extremely important.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke

Tom King said:


> People who expect their puppy to only go outside, and not provide an inside option, are the ones who will have the most accidents on the floor.
> 
> I know of very few who have been successful at it, and they only did it after they realized that they could not have any other distraction when the puppy was loose in the house, other than watching the puppy 100% of the time.


Totally agree. We trained Zeke to go only outside from the day we got him home @ 8 weeks. We have a fenced in yard and two of us in the house all the time (work from home thankfully). It took almost 100% of our time for the first month before he "got it". By 3.5 months old he was 99.9% reliable, but not many have the time and ability to devote to this approach. I know I could never had done it five years ago when we were both working outside the home.


----------



## Marbel

Adorable_Zeke said:


> Totally agree. *We trained Zeke to go only outside from the day we got him home @ 8 weeks.* We have a fenced in yard and two of us in the house all the time (work from home thankfully). It took almost 100% of our time for the first month before he "got it". By 3.5 months old he was 99.9% reliable, but not many have the time and ability to devote to this approach. I know I could never had done it five years ago when we were both working outside the home.


I agree, I did the same thing with Chloe. Yes, there were pee accidents and but never any poop accidents with her (unless she was sick and couldn't help it and that only happened twice). It took time and devotion between me and hubby.


----------



## Suzi

Its to bad she didn't reply back. I hope the puppy will be okay.


----------



## lfung5

Suzi said:


> Its to bad she didn't reply back. I hope the puppy will be okay.


I'm sure there's a better home for her. I'm not going to lie but when someone is ready to give up on a 6 month old puppy, I question them. I'm sure she sold him to the highest bidder. I just hope it wasn't a backyard breeder or mill....


----------



## Adorable_Zeke

.

I absolutely love reading this forum, looking at the pics of all the happy furry ones, reading the fun stories, learning so much, etc.. But man, threads like this one are rough and make me want to cry (this one and the one recently with the woman who wanted to send her new 8 week old puppy back in a crate on a plane). I just feel so bad for what these little guys are going through.

We need an icon on the front page with a broken heart or something by these threads so we know "if you are already having a bad day, don't read this right now!"

Sure hope the little puppy in this thread went to a good and loving home.

.


----------



## Heather's

Hoping little Fred found his way into a loving home where he will get lots of hugs and kisses... I think that icon is a good idea.


----------



## lfung5

Good point. These kind of post make my blood boil. I don't mean to attack people but it's my reaction to what's happening to the poor dog. This poster never contacted me and I'm sure it's because I kind of went off on her in another thread when she said something like, if he doesn't potty train soon, he is GONE! It just rubbed me the wrong way because he was only about 5 months old then. So what she had him for a couple months at that point and was ready to get rid of him? COME ON!! 

I wish people would do their research, and prepare for a dog like they do a baby......


----------



## emichel

lfung5 said:


> Good point. These kind of post make my blood boil. I don't mean to attack people but it's my reaction to what's happening to the poor dog. This poster never contacted me and I'm sure it's because I kind of went off on her in another thread when she said something like, if he doesn't potty train soon, he is GONE! It just rubbed me the wrong way because he was only about 5 months old then. So what she had him for a couple months at that point and was ready to get rid of him? COME ON!!
> 
> I wish people would do their research, and prepare for a dog like they do a baby......


LIKE!!!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke

lfung5 said:


> I don't mean to attack people but it's my reaction to what's happening to the poor dog.


I totally agree, it's upsetting enough when you see it in person and can step in to take up for the dog who is being neglected or treated badly. When it is an anonymous person on the internet and you are totally helpless if they shut down and refuse to listen or let others help it gets so frustrating. Even worse it is terribly sad to just imagine the life the puppy is experiencing.

Makes me go over and give Zeke a hug when I read this stuff.


----------



## lfung5

Yes, that's it. I am sorry if I offended anyone. I really don't mean to. It's just that I feel so bad for the dogs in these situation. I despise people who get a puppy without doing the research and then they want to get rid of it because it's not behaving the way they want.....


----------



## emichel

lfung5 said:


> I despise people who get a puppy without doing the research and then they want to get rid of it because it's not behaving the way they want.....


I think that we on HF probably lose touch with how common that is, since the vast majority of us are so devoted to our dogs. Really, since getting Benjamin I cannot even stand hearing about these things, yet feel I have to be aware of it so that I can educate people about responsible dog "ownership", beginning with what to look for in a breeder. If they don't listen there's nothing I can do about it, but at least I can try. Then I just try to focus on thinking about all the happy and loved dogs I know, for my own sanity or what's left of it.


----------



## 31818

emichel said:


> beginning with what to look for in a breeder.


And a responsible breeder needs to know what to look for in an owner.

I know my Momi and Popi had to go through a long process of questionnaires and interviews before I could go to my forever home with them. And I hit the Lotto big time! I love my Momi and Popi and they love me all day long. I love my Aunties and my cousin doggies too. I love everybody!

I wish that all doggies could find their perfect forever home. If I see any owners mistreating any of their doggies, they will have Ricky Ricardo and Momi and Popi to answer to!

I hope Fred is in a good place right now.

Blessed Be all doggies
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

If you are still reading the post, please let us all know what happened to Fred. We are all dog lovers here and would just really like to know if you found him a good home. Please let us know as he has become part of our hearts and it would give us all a bit of closure.


----------



## lfung5

Darn, I hate not knowing what happened to the little guy.......She logged on on 12/4 but never updated us. To me that means she got rid of him. Call me a pessimist...


----------



## MarinaGirl

I think Cindy Lee probably sold him. What I found odd was that she always referred to him as "Fred" instead of just Fred. Makes me suspicious of her intent all along.


----------



## lfung5

Huh, good call. I never noticed that but that is kind of weird. Almost reads like she is disgusted by "Fred".....


----------



## Heather's

Wish we had a update. I keep thinking of the little guy...


----------



## lfung5

concerned but we have no clue what happened to him. Maybe I was harsh but you have to expect to catch some flack when you're talking bout giving up a 6 month old puppy because it's having accidents......It's sad that some people can see a living breathing thing as so disposable


----------



## MarinaGirl

I think a lot of people get puppies without understanding how much work is required. Those of us who have well behaved dogs didn't just luck out - we put time into selecting a good breeder who started house training and socialization early, and we spent a lot of time training once when we brought our puppies home and ensured everyone in the house followed the same approach. When a dog continues to have accidents indoors, it's not the dog's fault but the owner(s).


----------



## lfung5

Reminds me of that old saying. If your dog has an accident, grab a newspaper, roll it up....and hit yourself over the head!!


----------



## krandall

MarinaGirl said:


> I think a lot of people get puppies without understanding how much work is required. Those of us who have well behaved dogs didn't just luck out - we put time into selecting a good breeder who started house training and socialization early, and we spent a lot of time training once when we brought our puppies home and ensured everyone in the house followed the same approach. When a dog continues to have accidents indoors, it's not the dog's fault but the owner(s).


Bingo!


----------



## Suzi

The third post on the first page was a note to her from Broklen maybe she got a hold of the woman. Does anyone know broklen?


----------

